# Replacement brand for front brakes rotors and pads?



## xcountryflyer (Dec 25, 2007)

Just curious what people are using for daily driver rotors and pads?

I have read good things about EBC and their Ultimax products are reasonable priced. About $33 per rotor and $38 for a pair of pads.


----------



## blakshukvw (Dec 26, 2005)

I'm curious about this too.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Axis ( PBR) Semi-metallic fixed my cold/wet lack of bite problem with NX2000 brakes.

What brakes and yr and model ?

GXE changed in 98, is different to 97 and before.


----------



## blakshukvw (Dec 26, 2005)

97 GXE. I just need something that wont warp in 3 weeks. Every house brand rotor I've used is so cheap, they warp in weeks. I'll be switching to ceramic pads so maybe that will help.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

my GXE and SER OEM were fine....What are you doing to them Race?? Autocross ?

I have a set of 97 SE-R rotors and calipers, 80K with pads if you want to pay the shipping, put the NX2000 brakes on the SE-R. The NX2000 rotors were cheapish Raybestos rotors from rock Auto
rotor Dia B14 !!!
97 GXE = 9.1 inches
SE-R = 9.7
NX2000 = 10.1 and 26mm thick rotors.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Clue... Nissan changed the GXE brakes to SE-R size in 98 !!!

those SE-R brakes were mainly driven my daughter, although has my gene's she is not hard on her cars or brakes !! maybe 90k not 80k not sure, but the whole lot is less than the core charge for the larger calipers, ie close to free plus shipping. best guess about $35 !!! If you want them I will measure the rotor thickness.


----------



## blakshukvw (Dec 26, 2005)

I appreciate the offer but the car belongs to my younger brother. He takes horrible care of his car. No racing, just street use. Just seems that the cheapy Oreilly rotors are so prone to warping and fast.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

blakshukvw said:


> I appreciate the offer but the car belongs to my younger brother. He takes horrible care of his car. No racing, just street use. Just seems that the cheapy Oreilly rotors are so prone to warping and fast.


Thats fine, they are in the pile to go to the dump along with the rear brakes and cables.


----------



## zacward (Aug 23, 2009)

PBR makes a good oem replacement rotor. Most rotors wont warp unless the wheels are torqued improperly or the brakes over heat. EBC makes good pads, I have the ultimax pads on the front and they bite pretty well. 

Akebono makes great ceramic pads if you want to spend a little more money. I use those on the rear brakes right now.


----------



## jwin200sxlove (Feb 3, 2009)

id like to know what people have upgraded to on their 200sx's i have a ser and i want to upgrade


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

jwin200sxlove said:


> id like to know what people have upgraded to on their 200sx's i have a ser and i want to upgrade


How much do you want to spend.

A little.....
nx2000 Brakes.
Ask for 93 with ABS made in japan !!!
This gets you the AD22VF brakes.

Or a lot
Aftermarket fast-brakes kit....


----------



## jwin200sxlove (Feb 3, 2009)

alright do i have to swap out my line also ? and what am i lookin at for this u know? im always busy guys


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

I didnt with the NX2000 upgrade


----------

